# Found pigeon in Alameda CA



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this group. A nice woman referred me to your site.

I found a pigeon almost 2 weeks ago. He was soaked from the rain, emaciated and had an injured foot/leg. I brought him home, blow dryed him, and syringe fed him warm pedialyte. By the end of the day he was eating food. I was told by a pigeon lover that he is probably a baby or juvenile because he squeaks when I feed him and he kind of 'attacks' me and the food dish. Anyway, he's gained lots of weight and in the past 2 days he's using his inured leg. It's still weaker but he's walking around now. I thought I would need a forever home for him but now I'm hoping to find an aviary where he can practice flying in hopes of being released. He doesn't eat seeds well, is this because he is young and still learning? I'm actually keeping him at my friend's house because I have a parrot and don't want to risk exposing him to any disease. I mostly just wanted to share my story with all of you. 
Thanks for listening! (My coworkers think I'm crazy for saving a pigeon).

Liz


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks For Helping This Pigeon And Welcome to Pigeon Talk. 
You Should Be safe To Have This Pigeon With You he Won't Give Your Parrot Anything. 
I'm Sure A Nice New Home Can Be Found For This Pigeon If You Deside Not To Keep Him. Pigeons Make Outstanding Pets. 
Crazy Is Our Middle Name LOL I think Alot of People Hear that One if Only They could Have The Chance To Really Be near A pigeon Then They Would join The Crazy Club. Pigeon Are So Great. 
There Will Be Others Along To Help With The Leg Problem And I'm Sure Help Find This One A Home.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

cheddarfeta said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this group. A nice woman referred me to your site.
> 
> I found a pigeon almost 2 weeks ago. He was soaked from the rain, emaciated and had an injured foot/leg. I brought him home, blow dryed him, and syringe fed him warm pedialyte. By the end of the day he was eating food. I was told by a pigeon lover that he is probably a baby or juvenile because he squeaks when I feed him and he kind of 'attacks' me and the food dish. Anyway, he's gained lots of weight and in the past 2 days he's using his inured leg. It's still weaker but he's walking around now. I thought I would need a forever home for him but now I'm hoping to find an aviary where he can practice flying in hopes of being released. He doesn't eat seeds well, is this because he is young and still learning? I'm actually keeping him at my friend's house because I have a parrot and don't want to risk exposing him to any disease. I mostly just wanted to share my story with all of you.
> Thanks for listening! (My coworkers think I'm crazy for saving a pigeon).
> ...


On the eating, yes he is small, Michel Landon put it this way, "Young Pigeons are like little children, still confused on using their utensils." And btw, what did you do for his foot?


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

*Give pig to aviary--no chance at release?*

Hi all, I just posted the first time this morning about my found pigeon in Alameda.

I feel that I can't keep him much longer in a box in my boyfriend's house. I know of a couple of people who say they have aviaries and keep pigeons and doves (I haven't met them yet or seen their aviaries but I would of course do so before handing my guy over). From what I read if he is a juvenile he might imprint on me and/or need a lot of time to get stronger. I don't think he could find food on his own yet and he doesen't seem to recognize seed as food.
My dilemma--should I give him to people who keep pigeons as pets? He wouldn't have a chance at being wild again. Alternatively, if he does get stronger and can be released can I be sure he will find food on his own? If he is a juvenile is missing out on learning from his parents what he would need to know to live on his own?

Thanks for reading, any ideas are appreciated.
Liz


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Matt,

I didn't do anthing for his leg, he's just healing on his own. When I first found him I thought it was an old injury and wasn't too hopeful he would get better but I'm so happy he is! Just not sure what to do with him now...and I'm worried because he doesn't recognize seed as food.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you SO much for helping this pigeon, you are not the crazy one.

He may be very young and just learning to pick up seed, it depends on how old he is. If he is a feral pigeon he may not have recognized it as food. Just let him practice and he should be eating about a tablespoon of seed with each sitting, afterwhich he will drink.

Pigeons are not disease carriers, on the contrary. They don't carry any more disease then any other bird, domestic or other.

You can put a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in his water dish to build up some good gut flora and a tiny bit of human grade probiotics to the seed. Youngsters are usually in short supply of good gut bacteria, and stress doesn't help either, so this will help him tremendously.


If you have any other questions. or his skill at eating doesn't improve please don't hesitate to ask. I hope the leg does heal completely, but if not, please let us know.


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Treesa,

I haven's seen him drink water but I figure he must be since I've had him almost 2 weeks? I know pigeons don't carry disease any more so than any other bird. I wouldn't bring any wild bird into my home with my parrot.

I've been feeding him veggies, dry cat food mixed with eggs for added protein since he isn't eating seeds. Is this ok?

thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is always best to keep a strange bird isolated from any of your pet birds, but I mention the disease thing for anyone who thinks pigeons are disease carriers.

You can see if he is drinking, by tiping his head gently down to the bowl of water, immerse the beak only-not the nostrils, if he drinks you will see him swallow, but if he is not thirsty, he won't drink.

If you still don't know, you can actually soak and drain the cat food, break in tiny pieces and feed it to him behind the tongue. Egg isn't really good for him and baby bird formula would be better, but he sounds like he is trying to eat on his own. The sooner you get him to eat the seeds the better, as that is the best diet, legumes, grains and seeds, everything that is in a pigeon mix, you can hand feed it to him. You can also put it in a deep dish and let him practice, move the seeds with your finger to generate an interest.

He can eat green endive, kale very sparingly, but its best to get him on the seed diet until he is good at eating them, and then you can give the vegies as a snack.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I Would Say Make Sure you Meet The People who Plan To Adopt Him Check Out There Loft and If All Is Ok them Adopt Him Out To The New Home. Also Ask What They Do With There Pigeon Some people use Them To Train Dogs. Yes He May Bond With You But He Is Young So Should Be Fine Going To A New Home.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cheddarfeta said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this group. A nice woman referred me to your site.
> 
> I found a pigeon almost 2 weeks ago. He was soaked from the rain, emaciated and had an injured foot/leg. I brought him home, blow dryed him, and syringe fed him warm pedialyte. By the end of the day he was eating food. I was told by a pigeon lover that he is probably a baby or juvenile because he squeaks when I feed him and he kind of 'attacks' me and the food dish. Anyway, he's gained lots of weight and in the past 2 days he's using his inured leg. It's still weaker but he's walking around now. I thought I would need a forever home for him but now I'm hoping to find an aviary where he can practice flying in hopes of being released. He doesn't eat seeds well, is this because he is young and still learning? I'm actually keeping him at my friend's house because I have a parrot and don't want to risk exposing him to any disease. I mostly just wanted to share my story with all of you.
> Thanks for listening! (My coworkers think I'm crazy for saving a pigeon).
> ...


Your co-workers are crazy for thinking you are crazy for saving a pigeon. Feel free to quote me.


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Jennifer, yes I would do my best to be sure they are pigeon-loving folks.

Liz


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Treesa.

He's been eating the cat food/eggs/veggies on his own since I found him but not yet seeds. But the past 2 days he isn't eating well. He is full of energy, pecking at my hands and using his leg great this am. Could he just be full from having food 24/7 since I picked him up? He certainly doesn't seem sick.

Liz


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Liz, I'm the one who referred you to our wonderful site here.  I'm glad you signed up and posted about the pigeon. Have you been able to find anyone that would keep him a bit longer and then be able to release him? I know you've had some offers from people that have aviaries with pets. Dipping his beak into the water dish is a great way to teach him to drink, it is pretty much a strong instinct. If he doesn't catch on the first time, keep trying and he will pick it up suddenly. Try tapping your finger in the seeds to give him an idea of what to do. This is kind of a "monkey see, monkey do" thing, where he will just imitate your finger and then start eating more bit by bit. He sounds like he is close to being independent so keep trying. Hopefully we can find someone to care for him nearby you until he's ready for release. Keep checking back here.  And you're not the first person to be called crazy for helping a pigeon, that's for sure!


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi MaryJane! 

Thanks for referring me!

Is it likely he hasn't been drinking? I would think he would be dehydrated and sickly by now he hasn't drunk water since I've had him (almost 2 weeks) but I will try and dip his beak in the water. 2 people responded from CL with aviaries. At the time I posted I thought he would need a forever home but now I hope he can be released. I called both of them today and left messages asking if they would be willing to release him if he ever looks ready. I hope to hear from them soon!

I still don't know why he doesn't seem to want to eat the past 2 days.

Liz


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

On behalf of our members and the little guy him/herself, thanks for helping this bird in its hour of need: that's one of the reasons why we're all here, after all.

But enough of philosophy: hang on as long as it takes to find a good home for this guy! As other members log in and read your post, you might find someone from the forum in your vicinity who'll be willing to take him/her in.

By the way, pigeons have a long, interesting and sometimes glorious history of cohabitation with humans: the bad rap they're getting today is more connected to financial interests (elimination firm$) and a carefully-constructed campaign that plays more on the manipulation of Joe Public than any specific reality.

And yes, they do make incredible pets  

Hang in there, and thanks again!


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I just tried dipping my fingers around in the seed and he just tried to bite my fingers. I tried doing the same with the veggies/cat food that he's been eating on his own up until about yesterday and no luck, he won't eat that either now. But he's totally feisty! I'll keep trying...

Liz


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you felt his crop to see if he has food in it?


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Charis,

That's a good idea! I should have thought of that since I feel my parrot's crop once in a while. I feel bad because I'll have to handle him and it scares him when I pick him up. :-(


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You really need to make sure he's getting enough water too. Don't be afarid of scaring him. Hands on is the only way you will know if he's eating unless he's pooping a lot.


----------



## cheddarfeta (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll do it. Thanks!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*In the Norhtern California area?*

Hello, Cheddarfeta-
If you're in the Northern California area, either WildCare in San Rafael or Peninsula Humane Society would rehab and release your little, found feral pij. If you're not in the area, it is possible that you could find similar rescue organizations in your area. Just be sure and confirm that they WILL rehab a pigeon. Some discriminate against pigeons.


----------

